# Mike Tyson Training In Mma?



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't really know the difference in the UFC and MMA.

Sources close to the situation have informed us that former undisputed heavyweight champion Mike Tyson has been training in mixed martial arts at a private training camp in Las Vegas. Word is that the future boxing Hall of Famer has been working "extensively" on his ground game and is actually enjoying the idea of stepping into a cage for an MMA bout. The thought of the 44-year-old Mike Tyson in a cage may come as a shock to boxing fans, or any fan for that matter, but MMA fans have grown accustomed to seeing his face over the past few months, appearing in video blogs with UFC President Dana White and, more recently, two episodes of The Ultimate Fighter Season 12. Each time, Tyson has expressed great admiration for the sport.

If there is more to Tyson's training than just his appreciation of the sport, it wouldn't be the first time that he's flirted with the prospect of an MMA bout. In 2003, Tyson showed up at K-1: Battle at The Bellagio and challenged Bob Sapp. After a brief skirmish in the ring moments after Sapp's victory over Kimo Leopoldo, Tyson challenged the 365-pound "Beast" to a fight, stating, "I think Mr. Sapp is awesome. He has awesome physical power. As I said before, if we fight in the Marquess of Queensberry, I'd fight him tonight...Sign the contract big boy. Sign the contract!" Tyson was actually signed to K-1 and it appeared as though the fight would be made, but ultimately, the fight never came off.

http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content8850.html?PHPSESSID=dac360d4cbddb5758c3d0de401aae5a3

Hopefully not, another washed up ex boxing champ looking for a pay day. But would be interesting, the guy is strong as an OX.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It would not be interesting. He/d lose in an embarrasing manner very quickly.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe he could make the transition if he was in his early thirties or late twenties but not now. Anything with Tyson in it will be interesting.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Steroid Steve said:


> Maybe he could make the transition if he was in his early thirties or late twenties but not now. Anything with Tyson in it will be interesting.


Yeh, that's my thoughts. Interesting just to see the loose cannon Tyson in the ring. But I agree, unless he seriously tried to transition into MMA at a young age, it is just pointless.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This actually isn't new. There were rumors at one point that Tyson was going into PRIDE but that never materialized either. Regardless, I certainly hope that if he does go into MMA he is much better than Toney was and more along the lines of Mercer!:thumb02:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeh, Tyson would be much more along the lines of Mercer, big punch, strong.

Toney was a blown up middle, who wouldn't even balance at heavyweight in a boxing ring years ago. No way he was going to stop a takedown even by a lightweight.

He just fell over by himself when Randy even touched his leg, LOL.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Randy should be given more credit than that. He took a legitimate shot that isn't seen too often in MMA. Though Toney obviously couldn't defend that shot if a featherweight took it Randy should still be given credit for it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

He's already in shape to be UFC champ lol:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I think he is just doing it for fitness and an interview a year or two ago he said the ground game was what he was most interested in.

But If he does get into it, i don't think it would be anymore then freakshow fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The one advantage that Tyson would have over a guy like Toney or a guy like Mercer besides you know being Mike freaking Tyson is that Tyson is a huge fan of MMA. Guys like Toney don't truly respect the sport and just think they are gonna land that one big punch early. Tyson knew what Randy was gonna do to Toney because as a fan and somebody who has some actual respect for th sport he watches and understand the level of skill and the intricateness of the ground game. As a fan I don't think Tyson would be stupid enough to think he could count on landing that one big punch early.


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

Does this sound like Herschel Walker's next fight to anyone else?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The one advantage that Tyson would have over a guy like Toney or a guy like Mercer besides you know being Mike freaking Tyson is that Tyson is a huge fan of MMA. Guys like Toney don't truly respect the sport and just think they are gonna land that one big punch early. Tyson knew what Randy was gonna do to Toney because as a fan and somebody who has some actual respect for th sport he watches and understand the level of skill and the intricateness of the ground game. As a fan I don't think Tyson would be stupid enough to think he could count on landing that one big punch early.


Was going to long post but this summed it up for me.

I'd be really interested to see him fight though, wouldn't expect much but I'd be well hyped for it. :thumb02:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

In my best Mike Tyson voice.."Well, I thaw how great it worked out for Jamthe Toney, and I figured, what the f&*%, I'll take a crack at it." 


In all seriousness, if he dedicates some real time for the next say, 12 months to just training takedown defense and the clinch with a solid MMA Camp (i'd love to see him train WITH Randy)...I'd pay to see him fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just like Mike Tyson, no matter what really.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you liked him when he chewed off Evander Hollifield's ear?


----------



## BigDeadFreak (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyson was a god. If it's OK for a boxer to give someone brain damage why is it so wrong to bite a piece of someone's ear off. I know what I'd rather endure.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KMFO said:


> Does this sound like Herschel Walker's next fight to anyone else?


If he stays motivated and trains hard, he'll probably land a deal with the UFC.

I hope he really does make his MMA debut since his one of the best HW boxers ever and i'm a huge fan.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

aparently tysons been training only for fun/personal reasons but not to fight....

this rumor was probly started by some fool who happend to catch tyson training bjj or wrestling.. Tyson even said in the mind state his in now he would be too scared to fight !


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've only trained in MMA for fun and not actually to fight. Those two underground fights that I did were for fun. It is very understandable that Mike is comfortable with retirment, but I can also see how someone would jump to conclusions!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry I only posted this thread for fun. I agree, Tyson won't fight MMA. He looks in a good mental state and I hope he stays there. Mike is a very misunderstood guy, a big teady bear who snaps from time to time like most of us. Way too old now to make an impact in any sport, but a great of his time! Love the dude.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

A big teddy bear? Are you serious?:confused05:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> A big teddy bear? Are you serious?:confused05:


Kanto I like you and your posts.

But I know Mike, when you know him, you see how soft he really is. He is smart, but ignorant and snaps when he thinks something is unjust (aka Holyfield headbuts). I am nice to everyone, I relate to GSP when he says people take kindness for weakness, I got in a lot of fights because people thought I was weak because I was kind. But I also have the ability to snap in the moment. I can relate to Mike and he really is a great guy most of the time. And don't look down on him for his '****', that was BS. The other queens said she was a gold digger, but couldn't testify at the time. Have that court case now and he would be off the charge.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Kanto I like you and your posts.
> 
> But I know Mike, when you know him, you see how soft he really is. He is smart, but ignorant and snaps when he thinks something is unjust (aka Holyfield headbuts). I am nice to everyone, I relate to GSP when he says people take kindness for weakness, I got in a lot of fights because people thought I was weak because I was kind. But I also have the ability to snap in the moment. I can relate to Mike and he really is a great guy most of the time. And don't look down on him for his '****', that was BS. The other queens said she was a gold digger, but couldn't testify at the time. Have that court case now and he would be off the charge.


He was convicted of ****, he is a rapist. Sorry if your a fan or whatever, but Mike Tyson is a convicted rapist, regardless of what you want to believe.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think **** is a snapping reaction. **** is normally a reconcieved reaction. Also regardless of thinking that Hollyfield was intentionally headbutting him, that doesn't justify he chewing his ear off!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> He was convicted of ****, he is a rapist. Sorry if your a fan or whatever, but Mike Tyson is a convicted rapist, regardless of what you want to believe.


id bet $1000 dollers the woman in the case made it up to get money.. ala kobe bryant


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Light_Speed said:


> id bet $1000 dollers the woman in the case made it up to get money.. ala kobe bryant


I'd bet so too. Back then, the other pageant queens could not testify (law changed now), but apparently she was bragging to them she was banging Mike and was always talking about finding a rich man. Very dodgy. 

But the case was then and what is done is done.


----------

